# How do you finish your projects?



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I typically stain then poly. But sometimes I have a local artist finish with paint.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow!!!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Both are very nice.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Dan the Wildlife Man !!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the first one the best. Even though the second one looks good, the first one looks better to me.
HErb


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The first one is too shiny, the second just right. Might be the flash or lighting, great carvings both.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I rarely use stain and I have never used poly in the nearly 50 years I've done woodworking. Nitrocellulose lacquer is my go-to finish but I also do French polish with Shellac. Seem to recall I used a marine varnish at least once on a Teak boat console years ago. When I do the photo v-carve and some other types of carvings that need an emphasis to make them 'pop' I use a glazing stain over sealer before shooting the top coat of lacquer.

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

It really depends on the project and usage. 

A well applied poly takes days to do but is rock hard and extremely durable. A lacquer finish takes almost no time in comparison and is pretty durable. Tung/Danish oil give a beautiful natural finish that needs to be reapplied every so often. Shellac finish is another beautiful natural finish that takes time and some finesse to get it right. 

My preference is tung or Danish oil. It really brings out the wood grain and in my opinion a more softer look which I like.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't care how you got there, that is remarkable.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I like the first one the best. Even though the second one looks good, the first one looks better to me.
> HErb


ditto..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur above my pay grade...


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

@Oscar36
I also like the Danish oil finish. Question: can it be applied over a stain?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Biagio said:


> @Oscar36
> I also like the Danish oil finish. Question: can it be applied over a stain?


Yes
HErb


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> Yes
> HErb


That is good to know. I don't believe I have ever tried in all the years I've been doing woodworking. Or at least my old feeble mind no longer remembers.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> That is good to know. I don't believe I have ever tried in all the years I've been doing woodworking. Or at least my old feeble mind no longer remembers.


After you stain,and wipe it off like you wanted it set overnight to let the stain dry, then apply the danish oil. I usually apply a couple of more coats letting it set up between coats. I use either a brush or clothe for the danish, Be sure to dispose of the cloths while still wet.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love them all.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow very nice


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

When it comes to Eagles, they are both amazing, but I do prefer the painted version. If I walked into an art store and saw those, I would buy one for sure.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Got to love those miter joints in the picture frames. Tightest I've ever seen (insert guffaw here).


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I am assuming that the frames are part of the model file. How ,any hours was the run?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

kcortese12 said:


> I am assuming that the frames are part of the model file. How ,any hours was the run?


The rough pass with 6mm was 2-3 hours
The finish pass with 1mm was 12 hours +-


----------



## Samuel Rodriguez (Jun 22, 2020)

great work.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I should clarify, to make sure no one thought I was mocking the miter joints. The guffa is because the whole thing flowed into one, solid piece and appeared to have no, that is, zero miter joints.




Dejure said:


> Got to love those miter joints in the picture frames. Tightest I've ever seen (insert guffaw here).


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Dejure said:


> I should clarify, to make sure no one thought I was mocking the miter joints. The guffa is because the whole thing flowed into one, solid piece and appeared to have no, that is, zero miter joints.


I knew what you meant, thanks. I am terrible at miter joints.. lol..


----------

